# took my BP eggs away and now he is going mad



## nanainkent (Aug 21, 2014)

I took the statue with my Blood Parrots eggs on it away because they had turned white and not only had the parents not eaten them they were fuzzy and encased in a slimey substance. I had read that when they turn white they are fungus and the parents eat them. Mine did not. So I reached in and took them away so as not to muck up the water. Now the male is literally ramming his head into the glass and thrashing about. What behavior is this and will he hurt himself?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Seems he is mourning his brood. Has he spawned before? If possible, clean what the eggs were on, place it back in, and turn off the lights to give him some time to recoup, and feed them up well. Hopefully he will stop before he hurts himself too badly.


----------



## nanainkent (Aug 21, 2014)

He has stopped now and almost forgiven me. The next day he wouldn't come to the top to feed (she did) until I walked away from the tank. He spent his time digging a hole to hide my body in. It could be my own guilty conscience but I swear he was giving me the evil eye. Slowly he is forgiving me. I gave the sphynix away so they couldn't try to use it again. I thought maybe the eggs were too spread out and in nooks and crannys. Now out of guilt for stealing their kids I am making them a new cave with a flat spot for spawning. I am thinking if they are bad parents again I don't know what to do to prevent it from fouling up the water. Any suggestions?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even if they breed again I believe most blood parrots are sterile.since they are a hybrid(2 species crossed), it has just turned out they rarely sucessfully breed.
I'm under the impression that the "fish farms" still cross 2 different species of fish(still actually a trade secret ,with many rumors)to the stock everyone buys.
I also don't think they could lay enough eggs to foul your water.They will eat them, themselves or you can clean them off without much concern.


----------

